# Scariest Squirrel ever.



## Ash Sukea (Oct 30, 2012)

Little short news blurb about Squirrel and Halloween.


http://coffeeandcrazy.blogspot.com/2012/10/squirrel-terrorizes-neighborhood-in.html


----------



## Suezotiger (Nov 6, 2012)

Man that's freaky. I thought is was a weird photoshop when I first saw it.


----------

